
Lufthansa decommissions 40 jets and axes Germanwings - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/48fcd03c-3043-4485-a1e7-c7c07cebe444
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/nvK1Q](https://archive.is/nvK1Q)

